# A possible usefull feature for the Forum Grow Journal section.



## m420p (Feb 8, 2013)

I try to do a lot of strain research before buying seeds so I spend a bit of time in the journal section and using the search engine. Some of these grow journals I come upon are 100+ pages long and it takes quite a bit to find the page with the harvest or other pages with the plant updates with pictures. If we could edit our first post of the journal indefinitely, the original poster could put page numbers for what pages the picture updates are on. I can think of multiple reasons why you wouldn't allow us to edit our posts indefinitely and I'm fine with that. 

But, say you put a box or a section in the first post of all grow journals that are started labeled something like: "Pages with Plant Updates and Pictures". Then have that be the only thing the original poster can edit in that first post after the original edit time expires. Put it off to the right under the advertisement. I'm sure this would be helpful to many and in any Journal I made, I would update that with the page numbers I posted the pics. on so people didn't have to search for my harvest pics if the journal continued on in conversation or another grow.

Probably a long shot but it's something I would use and think would making browsing grow journals easier. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

Sounds like a solid idea, would be nice to see it implemented.


----------



## m420p (Feb 9, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Sounds like a solid idea, would be nice to see it implemented.


The biggest question I would have as a mod or a administrator is would people use it? I know I would and would appreciate others who did. They could do a trial period and post a sticky explaining how to use it. See if it sticks or if no body bothers, get rid of it. If any mods or admins. think its a bad idea or doesn't see it happening just say something and I'll forget it.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

I dont really see any flaws with it but who knows, either way if people used it a lot or not its still a feature that could stick, why remove it? It doesnt affect anything really and Is a neat feature, would love to see added.


----------



## Diablos (Feb 9, 2013)

Very easy to implement (im such a freaking nerd). If admins would like me to write the php script for this, please PM me to discuss, i would not need root access, just need you to answer me a few questions, maybe i could have a skype chat with your web master and just give him a working script for him to edit. Ive lost track of the amount of sites ive coded in PHP.


----------



## m420p (Feb 10, 2013)

Diablos said:


> Very easy to implement (im such a freaking nerd). If admins would like me to write the php script for this, please PM me to discuss, i would not need root access, just need you to answer me a few questions, maybe i could have a skype chat with your web master and just give him a working script for him to edit. Ive lost track of the amount of sites ive coded in PHP.


Good to hear it's not hard to accomplish, though I'm sure they have someone who could easily do it as well. But, you never know. Nice to hear someone else may think it's a decent idea. Just waiting for a mod or potroast/rollitup to chime in.


----------



## m420p (Feb 10, 2013)

I noticed that there is sub forum for Grow Journal discussions. I'm sure this was intended to keep most grow journals clean of conversation and questions and to keep the updates and pictures easy to find but to me it's pretty obvious it hasn't been effective at all. So I could see you saying well if you want your updates and pictures easy to find tell people in your original post not to post in this thread and to post in the discussion thread. Well, that would work for my journal but what about everyone else that don't care if people post in their thread? I'm sure the chances that they would update the page numbers for their pictures are way more than telling people to not post and to go to the discussion thread.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, the Grow Journal Discussion is there for that very reason, to contain the conversation if the Grow Journal OP wants others to use it. I understand that it doesn't always work out that way.

Your idea is a good one, and I will give it to the owner. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## cheechako (Feb 17, 2013)

I've noticed that you can't edit old posts, but it wasn't until I read in another support thread (about pics) that it was after 3 days.

However, as a test, I edited my first blog-style journal post just fine - and that was posted 1/1/13.

In fact, the blog-style journals allow for categories and calendar view, etc. I'm guessing that the forum started with threads for journals and the blog-style was added later.

Grow Journals (Forums)
Grow Journals (Blogs)

Confusing, eh?


----------



## m420p (Feb 18, 2013)

cheechako said:


> I've noticed that you can't edit old posts, but it wasn't until I read in another support thread (about pics) that it was after 3 days.
> 
> However, as a test, I edited my first blog-style journal post just fine - and that was posted 1/1/13.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about the grow journal section in the forum, not the "Grow Journals" tab at the top. I can't edit old posts or my original post in my grow journal and that was started on the 5th. I just wish there was a easier way to find harvest pics instead of searching through pages and pages of conversation. This was just my idea of making easier and I've thought of others including a drop down menu of all the page #'s and add and delete buttons to add and subtract the page numbers to a list instead of a edit box in case spammers or trolls were a problem typing unnecessary info in the edit box.


----------



## cheechako (Feb 18, 2013)

m420p said:


> I'm talking about the grow journal section in the forum, not the "Grow Journals" tab at the top. I can't edit old posts or my original post in my grow journal and that was started on the 5th.


I realized that. The limit on editing can get in the way of maintaining any informational thread (FAQ, etc.) unless you are a mod, and I'm not sure it is the job of the mods to maintain how-to info and all the rest.

For the journals at least, there is an alternative. In fact, if you journal things in a timely fashion, the calendar makes perfect sense. I started my journal over a month after I started my grow. But had I posted a pic of the sprouted seedling on Nov 26, it would be easy to always find that Nov 26 pic.

Tags, categories, calendar, browse without the clutter of comments (view as desired), comments are author moderated, always edit the OPs - these all seem like pros for the blog-style. The ironic thing is that I follow more threads than journals.


----------

